# What is a good age to break in a horse.



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

3 at the youngest, doesn't matter what breed. 4 for the bigger breeds.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I agree with JDI. 3 is the youngest age I would put any weight at all on him.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I say at the age 3 1/2 - 4yrs old.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

From about 3 but each horse varies, warmbloods develop much slower than other horses and so cant have to much strain on their bodies till they are older. Ponies tuffen up quick  
Are his knees still honeycomby?? And is his back strong enough to carry weight?? Thoses are probably the most important things. But is he mentally ready as well??

I think the youngest I would ever start would be 2 1/2 if the horse was up to it.


----------



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

2 around here


----------



## Filly213 (May 26, 2008)

yeah, 3-4 is about the age that i reckon would be best.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think it depends on the breed, the horses mind and the discipline.... I would wait on a reigner or a barrel horse, but a pleasure horse, if it has the muscle and mind... 2-3. I wouldnt start one any later then 4 because you loose your window of oppurtunity as far as the willingness to learn go's. I wouldn't jump a horse before the age of five but then again, I see ads all the time for 2 and 3 year olds being free jumped at 4-5 feet and w/ rider at 2'6...

I geuss it's a matter of personal preference and judgment...


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

as long as the horse has physically matured ie. its knees have closed and its not a baby to work with on the ground(which will come from ground work) then i think it doesnt matter, as long as it's never rushed


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

I say no earlier than 3. The horse's legs develop slowly. Bigger breeds, like drafts or warmbloods, no earlier than 5. That's about the time that they mature. In my opinion, 2 1/2 is way too young. A horse can do a lot of growing in 6 months. Starting a horse too early can stunt their growth. That's what I've heard at least. There used to be a Quarter pony mare at our yard named Ariel. She was supposed to be a QH, but she was kept in too small a paddock, she wasn't fed enough, and she was backed at like 1 year, 8 months. She was the size of a pony.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Riding a horse won't stunt it's growth. Improper feed and nutrition can. Horses all grow at different rates of speed, QH's grow height-wise for the first 5-7 years and then width-wise they continue to grow from ages 7-10 years.

it really does depend on breed, mind, discipline... but also truthfully, if you don't believe in breaking a horse until age 3 or 4, then don't... break it when you want to... just know that 5 is pretty much the end of your window....


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I would say start them at 3 years old. 

I have to disagree with farmpony, sorry about this one. 

Beau our six year old Stallion was started last year as a five year old and we are just finishing his training now, he only had the basics last year. And he is learning way faster then alot of 2-4 year olds that I have seen started. North is also a 8 year old and was just started this winter, even though she bucks (once in awhile) so is learning her rein aids, leg aids etc. so quickly. So I totally have to disagree that after five you lose your window.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Stomp*

*SLAM*

...throw's a cup across the room and takes a deep breath....

*Loud Curses*

YOU HAVE TO AGREE WITH ME BECAUSE MY OPINION IS THE ONLY OPINION BECAUSE I AM THE PRETTY PRETTY PRINCESS!!!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

calm down farmpony its ok shhhhhh mommys here LOL heres a lollypop for you.


as for starting a horse i think around 3 is a good age but i know people start them alot younger like around 2.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

MMMM.... yummy lolly! Mmmmm.... good stuff......

I might as well go ahead and say.... I show at the VAHA shows (Virginia Arab Horse Association) and I have noticed that THOSE PEOPLE have started the arabs as late as 10 but you really can't do that with every breed....

But I still like my lolly....


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> *Stomp*
> 
> *SLAM*
> 
> ...



hahahahaha! :lol: 

JDI's message was short and sweet and a very good answer. I know a few trainers and people who say to take horses out at 2, teach them to walk, trot and canter then throw them back out in the field until they turn 3. They are supposed to be more responsive and easier to train because they have learned good work habits as youngsters.

In a way I can see how that would work well, but at the same time I don't know of a single 2 year old that is developed enough to be put thru so much stress while being so underdeveloped.


----------



## Megan (Jun 26, 2008)

Most horses around where I am are started at 2-2 1/2.

However me personally, I would want to wait until the horse is 3 or, if they were born later in the year, had an injury, whatever then I'd wait until 3 1/2-4. Just to be safe.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL Farmpony, it broke my heart to disagree with you, you are far to sweet..lol!

Anyways I have to say that for some horses yes after a certian age they get that attitude "I'm not gonna do it and you can't make me!" 

So how about we go ahead and say that we are both right..lol!


----------



## FriesianSH (May 28, 2008)

I think it depends on the horse and the type of riding you're going to be doing with it. I personally would never start a horse before 2 years of age. Both my horses were just over 2 when I started them, and they turned out wonderfully. My first, a mare that I bought as an untouched yearling and sold last year at the age of 15, never had any issues related to being started at two.
I have seen some 2 year olds that I definitely would not start til 3.


----------

